
Why Old Operating Systems Never Really Go Away - walterbell
http://tedium.co/2017/04/20/obscure-operating-systems-os2-qnx/
======
Artlav
It's not like inventing a car makes a bicycle obsolete.

Also, since when is QNX old or obscure?

